

Wall Street underwhelmed by Apple's announcements - guelo
https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1339457019569&chddm=391&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NASDAQ:AAPL&ntsp=0

======
cmer
Anybody who's following $AAPL knows that the stock market is always
underwhelmed following these announcements. AAPL dropped quite a bit after the
iPhone was first announced.

